# How to trip harder? ~Shrooms~



## Legolandon (Aug 12, 2011)

I was wandering if anyone knew how to trip a lot harder on shrooms? What can i eat/drink with it to trip more? Does exercise lower your tollerance? Thanks a lot!


----------



## kieranttt (Aug 12, 2011)

vitamin c i hear, but too trip harder just eat more shrooms. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 12, 2011)

if you really want freak out smoke salvia like an hour to two hours after you eat the shrooms.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2011)

eat more shrooms, always worked for me..


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Aug 12, 2011)

some1 told me drinking OJ will but iv never tried myself so idk, give it a shot


----------



## p4stlife (Aug 12, 2011)

Eat an orange just before you peak. A BIG ONE. That is one of the greatest experience ever. Do it messy, tear into it like a savage, don't wipe up your mess, just eat it like it's the fruit of the gods. It will be. 

If you do shrooms by yourself, you could bring your own trip down if you are the type of person who gets bored easily or if you like socialization. By the same token, no matter what type of person you are, if you do it with the right people, you will trip twice as long and may experience exact paranormal events simultaneously such as telekinesis and telepathy.

In one night on the outskirts of San Jose, a group of friends and I all watched Queen Elizzzardbeth turn into a reptile on TV. This was before I was into the whole lizards rule the world bit. That same night I moved a glass of water to my hand by thinking, 'I'm thirsty' ... My girlfriend read my mind and said she was going to hand me my glass. It moved about 2 inches. There was a condensation trail. I had three grown men and myself, as well as my girlfriend crying with disbelief after this event.



> *if you really want freak out smoke salvia like an hour to two hours after you eat the shrooms. *


As a long time cultivator and neighborhood shaman working mainly with Salvia divinorum, I don't advise this. If you are inexperience with either substance, in disturbing or unnatural setting, or not at ease mentally it could potentially disturb or damage you mentally to the end of your days. (this includes people around you. bad vibes)

If you are going to do it, make sure you are NOT INSIDE OR NEAR ANYTHING THAT WILL BREAK! Don't do it someplace high, stay sitting on the ground or low chair, away from water (even a small pool). And make sure someone is there to take away your burning pipe/bong and lighter. I advise not to do so with anyone you don't have complete trust in. I mean like someone who'd help you lube your ass and pull out a 2foot long constipated shit from your body, then wash their hands and treat you to a jamba juice. Seriously.

Salvia is not something to trip on. It is a tool to see inside the real you. And some people don't like the real them, or they haven't contacted themselves and this could change you.(for better or for worse depending on your personality and how you present yourself to the world and other people) It will intensify your mushroom trip like nothing on earth, but Salvia triggers a lot of memories, fear, and anxiety if it is not used properly. 

DO NOT LISTEN TO MUSIC WITH MALICIOUS VOCALS while on salvia & shrooms (such as hardcore rap, death metal, or radio pop/hiphop or punk.) ONLY INSTRUMENTAL (preferably natural instruments like drums, strings, and pipes.) 

Meditate before doing so. Practice controlling your release and retention of kundalini. Take several deep breaths in preparation for the journey. Then smoke, although the trip would be more passive and not so fearful if you chewed(without swallowing) about 23 leaves for 10 minutes.

Don't buy the extract. Its crap made with acetone and naphtha. Grow a plant and use the leaves. And please be over 18.


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Aug 13, 2011)

get a good strain and eat more. youll have the best experience of your life.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 13, 2011)

take an MAOI an hour or 2 before you dose. you will be blown away by half your regular dose.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 13, 2011)

p4stlife said:


> This was before I was into the whole lizards rule the world bit.


you believe that reptilian shit?


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 13, 2011)

We used to just eat them until we started tripping as youngsters. Now days I know what I am dealing with and I have become accustomed to the strains I grow. 

BTW --My tripping music of choice is TOOL. And they accent just about any trip beautifully. Maynard is mushhead for sure. 

Lastly, try growing your own or obtaining good strains of mushrooms such as Golden Teacher, B+, Penis Envy to name a few popular potent strains.


----------



## paul1978 (Aug 17, 2011)

syrian rue - every time. also make sure you do nice long breaks between trips. the longer the break the better your trip will be. i try not to trip more than once every 3 months.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Aug 18, 2011)

3.5 + 1.5 water bottles of oj + empty stomach = hardest trip ive ever experienced.


----------



## spoonsofdoom (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you tried breaking up your mushrooms and putting them in a small glass of pure lemon juice? This method is by far the best for making your trip very powerful and using smaller amounts. I first read about it here http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/4714757/an/0/page/0. Be careful using this method if you're not an experienced tripper.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 21, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> take an MAOI an hour or 2 before you dose. you will be blown away by half your regular dose.


True, but quite dangerous without skilled hands wouldn't you agree?


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought an MAOI with psychedelics was a bad idea?


----------



## Kiokrassi (Aug 22, 2011)

no, there is no danger in taking MAOI and shrooms together, with a proper MAOI diet the day before! with syrian rue or any of the natural MAOI's i wouldnt really worry about getting cheese syndrome anyway even if you cheated on your mao diet the day before. 100-200mg harmala harmaline thh etc extract i would not worry about any problems! just dont go overboard with the maoi and you should be fine\

just stick with the psyches that are known to be safe w MAOI and you should be fine, ie nndmt and shrooms


----------



## weedboy613 (Aug 30, 2011)

Make tea instead! Grind your mushrooms and prepare your normal cup of tea. Add the mushrooms to your tea and then for flavor add Honey and Lemon. Lots of Lemon.
Drink and you'll be TRIPPIN in about 20 minutes


----------



## iefresh47 (Aug 30, 2011)

Vitamin C tablets and/or Orange Juice, before and after you eat your shrooms (same can be done with Lucy). Personal experience from eating a cut, 3.5 grams and tripping for 5.5-6 hours very very hard, from 11pm till about 5am in the morning with 3 of my close friends. Took under 25 minutes to kick in. Kicks your trip in faster than normal and your peak will be much more elevated.

I would like to share this song with anyone that plans on tripping anytime soon or even if you'd like to add a good song to your music library. This song personally gave me beautiful and out of this world visualizations that I was unable to explain when I was with my friends and opened my mind to unreal sights, sounds, and experiences. I didn't see with my eyes, but my mind, producing images so vast and abstract to anything I could ever imagine.


[video=youtube;jo5GcYeh7XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo5GcYeh7XA[/video]


----------



## johnman2880 (Aug 30, 2011)

Legolandon said:


> I was wandering if anyone knew how to trip a lot harder on shrooms? What can i eat/drink with it to trip more? Does exercise lower your tollerance? Thanks a lot!


ive been growing mushies for 4 years now.I can tell you the best way is to put your mushies in a blender and then add orange juice (the real stuff not sunny d) and blend it til smooth.then down it all like chugging a beer and your peak will be smoother and faster than ever before.chase with another glass of oj and your golden  personally I like cambodian strain and golden teachers the best.

I eat halves and ounces at a time but you gotta practice to get that good lol.you will build a tolerance if you do them everyday.best to wait a week between


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 3, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> I thought an MAOI with psychedelics was a bad idea?


not whit shrooms. but you have to watch your dose. and what you eat when you take an MAOI.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2011)

If you are asking silly questions like this,you are not takeing proper doses.


----------



## XRagnorX (Sep 4, 2011)

I prefer a calm and peaceful environment when using hallucinogens, I just usually like to sit back and close my eyes and enter into a waking dream state, this is where the full on audio/visual perception changes can be most appreciated IMO


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 4, 2011)

eat more...


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Pop on the trance. Goa trance or psytrance!


----------



## liblah (Sep 5, 2011)

Have a fast. I went 14 hours with eating anything, only water and a bit of OJ, went pickin then ate 60 liberty caps and had the heaviest trip i'v ever had the pleasure of having.
alot of mental emptieness and 5 hours of visuals, couldnt function as a person or ego- i really enjoyed it.


----------

